# Should the hunting act be scrapped?



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a link to the guardians website. They've done a poll to find out wether people want the act scrapped or wether people want it to stay.

Poll: Should the Hunting Act be repealed? | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk

Please note, that hunting with dogs is on the top of David Camerons priority list, he has mentioned nothing about sorting out the economy


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i have strong views on hunting but this is what i think of the situation;

. since the ban came into force more people have taken an interest *because* it was no longer about killing the fox, but more drag hunting and following a scent, therefore horse owners who were formerly against hunting can now enjoy the sport, if fox hunting became legal again im sure there would be a drop in participants.


. some hunts do still go out and kill foes but it is rare and are generally caught out due to close monitoring of the sport.


. As long as the hounds are controlled correctly at all times, then i have no problem with it, but if fox hunting was to come back I wouldnt be too happy personally, but as it stands it is fine and local farmers do benefit from hunts to.


. there is always going to be a debate over hunting, and not everyone is goig to agree, the tories appealing for its cause doesnt help its image really.

that photo on the link is my local hunt actually.

i used to be very ant-hunting, and im sure i would be again if it became legal again, but as it is im neutral to it and take onboard both sides. I have seen bad things involved in hunting from both the hunters *and* anti-hunt groups.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

The hunting Act as it stands was a cop out piece of legislation by a coward prime minister who tried to cow tow to country alliance:thumbdown::cursing::cursing::thumbdown: and the anti-hunt. So no it should not be repealed but it should be hardenned to ensure all hunting with dogs is banned....:mad2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> The hunting Act as it stands was a cop out piece of legislation by a coward prime minister who tried to cow tow to country alliance:thumbdown::cursing::cursing::thumbdown: and the anti-hunt. So no it should not be repealed but it should be hardenned to ensure all hunting with dogs is banned....:mad2:


I totally agree.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> The hunting Act as it stands was a cop out piece of legislation by a coward prime minister who tried to cow tow to country alliance:thumbdown::cursing::cursing::thumbdown: and the anti-hunt. So no it should not be repealed but it should be hardenned to ensure all hunting with dogs is banned....:mad2:


I also agree


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok ,I don't like fox hunting ,I see no enjoyment in using animals to track and find another animal for the sole purpose of killing it.

But.... if hunting were to be banned completely then what would happen to all the dogs and horses that are used in hunting ???

I know I'm playing devils advocate here ,but if that were to happen I think vast majority of those animals would lose their lives ,as there would be no purpose for keeping them.
Just a thought.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Drag hunting etc...


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

poshmog said:


> Ok ,I don't like fox hunting ,I see no enjoyment in using animals to track and find another animal for the sole purpose of killing it.
> 
> But.... if hunting were to be banned completely then what would happen to all the dogs and horses that are used in hunting ???
> 
> ...


hmmmm good point, we do know that hounds are only bred for that purpose and are infact not suitable for anything else, so yeah what would happen indeed.

the horses have other uses though....friends of mine who do hunt use their horses for many other equestrian sports too


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> hmmmm good point, we do know that hounds are only bred for that purpose and are infact not suitable for anything else, so yeah what would happen indeed.
> 
> the horses have other uses though....friends of mine who do hunt use their horses for many other equestrian sports too


They would be next on my list for banning!!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Drag hunting etc...


they are already used for drag hunting, as all hunts here now are drag hunts, where they simply follow a scent and a human "fox"

there is no problem with drag hunting, it doesn affect foxes, so dont see why you would have issues there? if any. the tories are wanting to bring fox hunting back because obviously drag hunting isnt enough for them despite the fact that many still go over to ireland to fox hunt anyway.

there was a good programme on about it the other week infact, on a horse channel.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> They would be next on my list for banning!!!


the hounds or the people?! lol


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

equestrian sports!!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> equestrian sports!!!


how utterley stupid....why on earth should equestrian sports be banned?! as a horse owner i find that really quite narrow minded.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> equestrian sports!!!


So according to you ......I should stop my grandson doing gymkana games with his well loved pony, I should stop my daughter show jumping her much loved mare ,I should stop showing my miniature ponies !!!
All equestrian sports !!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes all but then i would ban dog shows circuses horse racing and all entertainments using animals.:mad5:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Yes all but then i would ban dog shows circuses horse racing and all entertainments using animals.:mad5:


well yes you havent got a PETA link in your sig for no reason....*cough*

must remember...by hacking out in the countryside, which my pony enjoys, i am being terribly cruel and it is all for my entertainment....


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Yes all but then i would ban dog shows circuses horse racing and all entertainments using animals.:mad5:


You forgot Cat shows !!!

And the people who run these raise a great deal of money for cat welfare and charities!!!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

poshmog said:


> You forgot Cat shows !!!
> 
> And the people who run these raise a great deal of money for cat welfare and charities!!!


dont provoke it  they'll be boycotting the surpreme.

do you show cats poshmog?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Cat Shows -- They would come under the category all entertainments involving animals!!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

For my sins !!! 

Have 11 and I show 5 of them ,and they enjoy their day out .

Hey ,being groomed ,pampered ,being told you're beautiful ,and fed treats ,I don't think that is such a hardship ??


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

poshmog said:


> For my sins !!!
> 
> Have 11 and I show 5 of them ,and they enjoy their day out .
> 
> Hey ,being groomed ,pampered ,being told you're beautiful ,and fed treats ,I don't think that is such a hardship ??


not if they enjoy it, ive had a few who didnt enjoy it much. what breeds do you show?

and i dont think all activities involving aniimals are really comparible to hunting (beck on topic)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

The only equestrian sport that i'm against is horse racing


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Marcia said:


> The only equestrian sport that i'm against is horse racing


and obviously hunting?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> and obviously hunting?


well obviously yes lol. I meant to say aside from hunting


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> not if they enjoy it, ive had a few who didnt enjoy it much. what breeds do you show?
> 
> and i dont think all activities involving aniimals are really comparible to hunting (beck on topic)


I have Norwegian Forest Cats and non-peds .

And yes ,back on topic : I don't feel you can catagorise all activities as TL has done into one big don't do it !!
I love my animals and would never invove them in ANYTHING that would upset them or make them unhappy.

And yes ,I will be going to Badminton,and hopefully to watch the equestrian events at the Olympics ,and the Supreme !!!!lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Yes all but then i would ban dog shows circuses horse racing and all entertainments using animals.:mad5:


Turkeylad,
You and I have crossed swords on number of occassions, as you have with others! I am not going to fall out with you on this one , as I feel you are a genuine animal lover who does care!!!- I also feel that you have brought some valuable points to the table, and enjoy reading some of your posts. I hope others can hold back on what they would really like to say, but I really think you do need to engage your brain before you post sometimes! if you had your way I very much doubt that there would be any animals kept as pets! I think you really need to experience some of the sports/activities that you are so against before you critizise them!! Has it ever crossed your mind that some of these animals may enjoy what they are doing! strange - but true!!
DT


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

eeekk i can see you are all having a debate about something other than fox hunting....but back to the original question........

foxhunting, it is SO sad, especially watching fox and the hound....however, no one has really mentioned about how bad foxes are, half of my family are farmers, and they have had loads of sheep killed by foxes, and they dont just kill for food, they kill them all, for fun.........hmmm it is mean how they run the foxes to exhustion......but they kill hens and sheep ect...............hmmmmm debate debate debateeeee


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> eeekk i can see you are all having a debate about something other than fox hunting....but back to the original question........
> 
> foxhunting, it is SO sad, especially watching fox and the hound....however, no one has really mentioned about how bad foxes are, half of my family are farmers, and they have had loads of sheep killed by foxes, and they dont just kill for food, they kill them all, for fun.........hmmm it is mean how they run the foxes to exhustion......but they kill hens and sheep ect...............hmmmmm debate debate debateeeee


yeah but foxes killing animals is nature....just like cats kill their pray....it doesnt give any human the right to kill them.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> yeah but foxes killing animals is nature....just like cats kill their pray....it doesnt give any human the right to kill them.


Foxes have no natural preditor, they need to be controlled in some way, I know from living and working on a shooting estate the devistation these beautifull animals can do to ground nesting birds, the Cappercaillie will be extinct in the near future, the "Fox" has played a big part in there situation.
Hounds are still used on some estates to flush the fox out of woodlands, were there is many keepers ready to shoot it as it is flushed out, it is a quick and death. 
If not controlled these poor animals will suffer more from desease and starvation.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> Foxes have no natural preditor, they need to be controlled in some way, I know from living and working on a shooting estate the devistation these beautifull animals can do to ground nesting birds, the Cappercaillie will be extinct in the near future, the "Fox" has played a big part in there situation.
> Hounds are still used on some estates to flush the fox out of woodlands, were there is many keepers ready to shoot it as it is flushed out, it is a quick and death.
> If not controlled these poor animals will suffer more from desease and starvation.


well in my opinion all shoots/shooting should actually be banned too, so i have no sympathy there really....every day through shooting season i have to put up with hearing the guns when im up at the yard with the horses, it saddens me.

it doesnt matter whether the death of a fox is quick and sudden or drawn out...it shouldnt happen full stop, i actually think that they are quite an iconic part of british wildlife and without them it would be quite sad really. foxes come after my rabbits....but i wouldnt kill one.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> well in my opinion all shoots/shooting should actually be banned too, so i have no sympathy there really....every day through shooting season i have to put up with hearing the guns when im up at the yard with the horses, it saddens me.
> 
> it doesnt matter whether the death of a fox is quick and sudden or drawn out...it shouldnt happen full stop, i actually think that they are quite an iconic part of british wildlife and without them it would be quite sad really. foxes come after my rabbits....but i wouldnt kill one.


In which way would you control the unconrolled number of Foxes?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> In which way would you control the unconrolled number of Foxes?


i wouldnt...full stop. you see more in urban areas than countryside now, but people in urban areas arent going around shooting them.

and ayway...its about hunting, not farmers on estates....do you think that fox hunting should be brought back to "control" numbers of foxes? or do you just agree with shooting them instead.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have never agreed with any sort of hunting for sport.I think its cruel, and as for fox hunting its evil.But thats just my oppion.*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> well in my opinion all shoots/shooting should actually be banned too, so i have no sympathy there really....every day through shooting season i have to put up with hearing the guns when im up at the yard with the horses, it saddens me.
> 
> it doesnt matter whether the death of a fox is quick and sudden or drawn out...it shouldnt happen full stop, i actually think that they are quite an iconic part of british wildlife and without them it would be quite sad really. foxes come after my rabbits....but i wouldnt kill one.


I agree. And foxes don't kill for fun either, they kill everything but obviously can't take it all at once back to their dens in one load, they take one at a time


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I agree. And foxes don't kill for fun either, they kill everything but obviously can't take it all at once back to their dens in one load, they take one at a time


Maybe you can tell me then why our chicken house contained 23 dead chickens most minus their heads, with just one body missing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

On second thought don't bother I've worked it out for myself! Mr Foxes Deep Freezer had conked out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> i wouldnt...full stop. you see more in urban areas than countryside now, but people in urban areas arent going around shooting them.
> 
> and ayway...its about hunting, not farmers on estates....do you think that fox hunting should be brought back to "control" numbers of foxes? or do you just agree with shooting them instead.


Foxes in urban areas are trapped in live cage traps, sometimes left there for hours in abject terror before a man comes along, puts them live into his van, still in terror, drives to a chosen spot and then shoots them.
Is this better than a fox running free in it's natural environment having it's life ended quickly by a bullet.
I know you do not agree with any killing, but surely the second scenario is better than the first


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> i wouldnt...full stop. you see more in urban areas than countryside now, but people in urban areas arent going around shooting them.
> 
> and ayway...its about hunting, not farmers on estates....do you think that fox hunting should be brought back to "control" numbers of foxes? or do you just agree with shooting them instead.


I am a lover of foxes, but as I said they have no natural preditor if left to live happily ever after, the devistation to other wild life would be unreparable.

In which way would you control the numbers? dont you think if left they would suffer more? maybe we should have some of them spayed? that would be one solution ??

You really have to be realistic, yes I for one do not like to see another animal killed for self pleasure, but it is a sad fact these animals and others need to be controlled and a bullet is the most humane way I can think of.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Pets Paws said:


> In which way would you control the numbers? dont you think if left they would suffer more? maybe we should have some of them spayed? that would be one solution ??


maybe solutions other than killing to need to be looked at, but cant really see it happening.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

my grampy had 12 hens  and i gave them all names sniffle, fox got in the coop....killed 11...and the 12th died slowly  it only took 1 away


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

isnt that killing for fun?...and my grampy, who supports the hunt, and has shot alot of foxes...says that the hunt is the most humane way, since the hounds kill it in seconds, where as shooting can fail, leaving it to suffer....im not an expert or anything, and im sad about killing foxes, but also im sad about the animals killed by foxes.... sigh.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Well for my sins......ive been fox hunting, show jumping, dressage, shown my dogs, rabbits and horses, my cat arnt allowed indoors, (but I have a huge barn they live in) Ive been told I would be cruel bringing my 3 horses to Spain, ''as they wont cope with the heat'' (that was rubbish, they sweat less than they did in the uk) 

but...all my animals are well looked after, happy, heathy, and above all loved.

oh and I asked my free range chickens about fox hunting....they said ''kill the bug*ers'' 
as the foxes here have had 14 of mine in the last year, not to mention the turkeys I had raised for Christmas dinner!!  (again free range) 

and if I had a gun and saw the fox on my land..would I shoot it? yes I would, sorry but if its a choice between my chickens and a fox..then my chickens get my vote...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Well put Freckles:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

freckles said:


> Well for my sins......ive been fox hunting, show jumping, dressage, shown my dogs, rabbits and horses, my cat arnt allowed indoors, (but I have a huge barn they live in) Ive been told I would be cruel bringing my 3 horses to Spain, ''as they wont cope with the heat'' (that was rubbish, they sweat less than they did in the uk)
> 
> but...all my animals are well looked after, happy, heathy, and above all loved.
> 
> ...


fox killed my poultry my mastiff killed fox i will shoot a fox on sight:mad5:


----------

